# Smoking Straight Virginia



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

I just brought 25g of Virginia pipe tobacco and was wondering whether it would ghost my pipe at all? I have only one pipe at the moment and I smoke only engish bends such as royalty and squardon leader. Will it be ok to msoke the virginia or will I need another pipe? Also does anyone smoke virginia by itself and not mixed with any other tobacco?

Cheers!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You don't have to worry about most VAs ghosting your pipes. However, you may find that the VA is overwelmed by the latakia ghost left in your english blend pipe so you may want another pipe to smoke your VAs in. And yes, people smoke VAs by themselves so no problem there. In fact, if you can get Samuel Gawith's Full Virginia Flake give it a try. It's very popular and almost impossible to get these days in the US.


----------



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> You don't have to worry about most VAs ghosting your pipes. However, you may find that the VA is overwelmed by the latakia ghost left in your english blend pipe so you may want another pipe to smoke your VAs in. And yes, people smoke VAs by themselves so no problem there. In fact, if you can get Samuel Gawith's Full Virginia Flake give it a try. It's very popular and almost impossible to get these days in the US.


I don't mind the latakia ghosting the Virginia, I just don't want it the other way around.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You should be good to go then. Enjoy! and let us know what you think.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IMO you're probably going to be wasting your time and your VA by smoking it in a latakia pipe. If possible, you should get another pipe.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Mad Hatter. It's hardly a straight virginia if it's ghosted by latakia.

Then again, if you like that taste, you may want to try some McClellands Anniversay. Nothing but VA and latakia.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BefriendedbyBolivar said:


> Also does anyone smoke virginia by itself and not mixed with any other tobacco?


Almost all the time.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

BefriendedbyBolivar said:


> Also does anyone smoke virginia by itself and not mixed with any other tobacco?
> 
> Cheers!


Most of the time. Remember your latakia blend has VA in it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Agree with Mad Hatter. It's hardly a straight virginia if it's ghosted by latakia.
> 
> Then again, if you like that taste, you may want to try some McClellands Anniversay. Nothing but VA and latakia.


Agreed with M'atter and D'err. However, like the McC Anniversary, also enjoy the best of both worlds on your side with Samuel Gawith's Navy Flake. And, if you want to squander straight VA in an english-ghosted pipe, smoke the best. You can probably find Dunhill Medium (Light) Flake and Capstan flakes over yonder, both tragically absent in the USA.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> You can probably find Dunhill Medium (Light) Flake and Capstan flakes over yonder, both tragically absent in the USA.


And then buy a corn cob, to really appreciate the finer things in life!


----------

